
Google: Links from Wikipedia Does Nothing for Your Site and Has No SEO Value - maydemir
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-links-wikipedia-seo-29996.html
======
sdfhbdf
If they're all nofollow it's no surprise there would be no SEO value.

